# Accuracy Requirements



## Jon S (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what Missouri's CCW requirements are for the live fire demonstration? Or, what is a good setup that I could let my wife practice so that she is confident she will pass the test? Thanks.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Jon S said:


> Does anyone know what Missouri's CCW requirements are for the live fire demonstration? Or, what is a good setup that I could let my wife practice so that she is confident she will pass the test? Thanks.


Don't know about Missouri, but, my wife had the same confidence problem here in TX. I got her to take a ladies class with the owner of my local shop ($40). Best thing that happened to her. Got her confidence in herself and her gun (Bersa Thunder .380) and she passed the shooting qualifications with flying colors. Now she is antsy to get her CHL from the state and she wants to learn how to shoot my .45's. And this got started with her question "What is going on that I should know about?" when I applied for my CHL.:anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most firings are at 10 to 15 feet and if she can keep it on the paper she will pass. Targets here are 2'x4' so they are hard to miss with just a few of the basic's learned. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Question: What is the live fire qualification criteria?

The 3' x 2' target is distanced at seven (7) yards. There will be fifty (50) practice rounds fired prior to the qualification round. Fifteen (15) of the twenty (20) qualification rounds fired must appear inside the silhouette portion of the target for a qualifying score.

This is from http://www.missouriconcealedcarry.com/q_a.htm.


----------



## Jon S (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks a lot*

Thanks for the link. Now I can prove to her that she will have no problem.


----------

